# advice on getting hired



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

ok heres my situation.... i have 4 family members who are either retired ibew members (my grandfather and uncle) or current ibew members (2 cousins). last year i applied for the local and past the written test. i made to the first interview and my confidence was high. but unfortunately i received a letter stating that i was not accepted into the apprenticeship program. the letter stated that i will remain on the list for 2 years and in order for me to reapply and bypass the written test this year i must pass 2 trade related classes or work 1000 hours with an electrical contractor before feb 2009. i am currently taking an electrical and a welding course at the vocational school, but im worried its not enough. every 2 weeks i hit the phone book and call every contractor in the yellow pages but noone is hiring helpers or apprentices. i want to show that im doing everything possible to increase my chances of getting hired because i want this job so bad i can taste it. if anyone has any advice on increasing my chances it will be much appreciated........also if there are any contractors on here looking for good hard working helpers in the south jersey area contact me...


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Show up at some shops that you think you would have a chance with at 7AM or before with work clothes on and introduce yourself. You would have a better chance showing up than calling. It's easier for a boss to tell you "no, we're not hiring" over the phone than in person.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In your profile I do see the all important LOCATION?

Where are you from?

and MOVE there are areas that are hiring.


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

i live in linwood nj. it about 15 outside of atlantic city


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

I have never understood the logic they use for accepting applicants. I have seen some good ones not get in while some lousy ones make it. 


1) If you are not working Hang out at the JATC office or union hall. It's election time so I know there are things you can do to help outdown there.

2) Ask about the unindentured program. Thats where the hall allows you to work prior to getting into the program.

3) Inquire about other psuedo trades at the hall. Your hall may have a teledata division or lightning protection companies. Find out about their apprenticeship programs

4) Have your family right the hall and put in a good word. I my son wanted to be in the trade, I'd hope they play a little favortism and look out for family of the members.

good luck


----------



## duff7830 (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for the help.....just bagged a gig with a construction company that guts and remodels houses. everything form plumbing to electrical. its a laborer position but ill get some experience from that. i just hope the hall sees im trying really hard. thanks again for the advice.


----------



## E2B (Jul 10, 2008)

I've had similar problems...every shop within 100 miles of me is a union shop, and won't even speak to you if you aren't in the union. So...the 1000 hours on the job seems a little too much to handle. So instead, I've looked at the schooling side of it. I personally can not afford the two major trade schools that have a full electrician program. But, the local community college has about 6 classes I can take...probably only be able to afford 1 or 2 at a time though. 

I do have a question, though. I've found an "online" electrician school that I can afford with their payment plan. I know it's not what the union is looking for, but if I could do 3 or 4 classes at the community college and complete the entire program "online", do you think the online program would help out with me getting in? I mean, at least I'm putting an effort. I did really well on the union exam, but not so hot at the interview. I think they want me to wait a year anyway just to make sure I'm still interested after having to wait...to weed out those that lose interest. 

E2B


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Get you a good pair of knee pads and go into the owners office and shut the door.:laughing::laughing:


----------

